# Menopur only ivf protocol??



## anniemc (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

I went for my first consultation at the Lister today - due to start first ever IVF in January (eek!).  Consult was very rushed, so there wasnt given any time to ask questions really.  So I wonder if I can get some advice - as the suggested protocol has left me a bit confused!  

Im 41, fsh 8 and lh 6, amh 8, AFC=10total.  Dr has suggested long protocol with pill, suprecur spray to down reg and then 300ius menopur as the only stim drug for 12-16 days??  Thats the bit that confused me - dont they usually combine with other FSH stim drugs? Im concerned as what ive read on the internet as the LH content of menopur on its own is not great for older ladies.  

Does anyone have any experience of a menopur only protocol - and the reasons they may have suggested this?  Im probably being a baffled newbie and its all completely normal!!  But really want to understand the reasoning.  

Thanks everyone for any words of wizdom x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi hun,

didnt want to read and run. i was under barts and had 3 cycles there. i am 39, 40 in jan.

i had burserlin to dr, and then 450 menopur to stim. i didnt have any other stimmeds either. i had 9,8 and 5 eggs, my fsh was 7.5 amh has never been tested.

good luck, my only query i would question the dose, i would rather start on the max dose of 6 viles a day and drop it down if need be.

good luck

lisa
xxx


----------



## anniemc (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Lisa!  Good to know someone else doing something similar.  Just wondering what the rationale behind this protocol is - im a bit worried by reports that menopur only not great for the over 40s!  
n x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hun, normally meopur is great for poor responders and the over 40's so its normally the best choice. i would hav thought they might have started u on a sp rather then a lp. i have only done 3 lp cycles. if i did another fresh cycle i would do a sp.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi annie, I had menopor only with my ivf, I downregged with Synarel then straight to Menopor, I was almost 35 so although not over 40 not too far off, good luck with your cycle, hoping to see a great result for you 

Shelley x


----------



## anniemc (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks girls for the replies!  Feel much more relieved now . . . there's just so many questions at this stage of things!
xx


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies....I'm glad I have come across this as I am starting DR tonight. I thought I was going to be on the SP after my last consultation but when I picked up my protocol I've discovered my Consultant has put me on the LP instead which I'm slightly concerned about. I am also having Menopur only for stimming but was under the impression it's better for us older ladies. I am 41 next week. My FSH was 11 at my last blood test and my AMH is 3.24. I am not holding out much hope but we are keeping our fingers crossed that I respond as we are hoping to have genetic testing done at fertilisation and then Array CGH dependent on the amount of embies I have at day 3/5 (if any!   ) xxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello ladies

I just wanted to say that I asked for Menopur for stimming in my second and third IVF cycles as I had read that it might be more effective for older women in terms of egg quality, although I do think that opinions differ on this.  I was 42 at the time, FSH was about 7.5 (AMH wasn't tested) and I had LP.  Sorry, can't remember the dose - 250 or 300, I think.  Menopur certainly seemed to help my egg quality (though not quantity) as we got better fertilisation rates  and embryo quality than with the Puregon I used in my first cycle, and my third cycle resulted in two BFPs (a DD from the fresh cycle and DS from a FET with frosties from the third cycle).  

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx.

Ellie


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Wow Ellie.....fantastic that you now have 2 babies. I just hope I get as lucky xxxx


----------

